# Where to buy electronic components in Calgary?



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

You should probably be looking at DigiKey Canada, seeing as how you seem to know what you want. Not the speediest answer, I know, but at least you can get the stuff in reasonable quantities at reasonable prices. If you only want one or three parts it might not be the best answer ($C 6.50 handling charge if orders are under $C 32.50).

Anyway, aside from DigiKey, here are the usual suspects I check and buy from ("Y" = in Canada)
PartsConneXion Y 
Electro-Sonic Y 

Check out  these guys  and see if they can save you grief in the long run. Not much selection, but some kits are handy none the less. And of course there are lots of options in the US, but the hassle of buying from America gets worse every day, especially with their fascination with UPS.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

For the life of me, I can't remember their name, but they are on 32nd Ave NE, across from where the OLD memory Express was (With Coco Brooks and such). They have TONS of this kind of stuff in stock. First unit in the complex when heading east (Again, the complex directly across the street).


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

MacDaddy said:


> For the life of me, I can't remember their name, but they are on 32nd Ave NE, across from where the OLD memory Express was (With Coco Brooks and such). They have TONS of this kind of stuff in stock. First unit in the complex when heading east (Again, the complex directly across the street).


Used to be Smalley's not sure what they are called nowadays.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I think they have an ElecroSonic branch in Calgary. Even the number of places in Toronto has dwindled. People will remember places like Supremetronics down on Queen Street, Dominion Radio, and Computer Parts Galore. The Hammer has long been a dead zone when it came to electronics, and if they didn't have it at Radio Slack or at Steel City Surplus, it meant a trip to Toronto.

But I think for most things, you will end up having to order from the US:

Digi-Key Corporation - USA Home Page
http://www.jameco.com
Mouser Electronics - Electronic Component Distributor
JDR Microdevices :: Computer Products and Electronic Components


----------

